# What happens in therapy sessions



## heldhostagebymyemotions (Oct 12, 2011)

My doctor has referred me to a therapist, and I have an appointment next month, but I don't really know what to expect. When I was talking to my doctor about my SA I teared up when she asked me if I had ever tried to harm myself or take my own life, because I felt embarrassed that the answer was yes to both of those questions. I don't want to hold anything back, but I don't really want to give the therapist too much information about how I cope with my SA.
So anyway the question is what goes on in a therapy session? Do they give you medication or something?


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs (Mar 16, 2012)

Usually therapists don't give medication. They only can if they're a nurse practitioner and/or psychiatrist. NOT psychologists...
Mostly what they will do is just try to get to know you. Good therapists will let you speak what is on your mind, and then provide feedback afterward. It is mostly just time for you to vent to someone who theoretically is going to sympathize with you and help you come up with solutions to make yourself feel better. Sometimes they'll recommend medications, but again, not usually.

Also, don't feel bad about being embarrassed about self-harm; it was very difficult for me to talk about, especially since I knew that I could not express my thoughts without them thinking the word "Hospital." By no means am I trying to discourage you from talking about those feelings...I guess I'm just trying to prepare you for what could happen if you were to share those feelings.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------

